# Insane Optics Deliveries This Week - Swarovski, Nightforce, Sig Sauer & More



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Our Just Arrived Deliveries Have Been Great This Week*

This past week we have gotten in some insane deliveries:

*Swaovski NL Pures, EL's and EL Tracking Rangefinders* 

*Nightforce Riflescopes and Rings

Sightron SVIII, SIII Precision Long Range* and* S-TAC Riflescopes

Pulsar Helion 2 XP50 Pro 2.5-20x50 Thermal Monocular & Trionyx T3 Multispectral Binoculars

Sig Sauer KILO3000BDX Laser Rangefinder Binocular 10x42* & also their *Zulu9 15x56mm HDX Binoculars

Athlon Ares UHD Spotting Scopes

Plus much much more.* Take a look at our *Just Arrived Section* to see everything that's arrived this past week

Give us a call, 516-217-1000, so we can assist you with whatever it is you're looking for. 

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

